# Utilisé l'Apple TV comme 2ème moniteur



## minichik (9 Août 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je possède un macbook pro avec Mountain Lion et l'apple TV 3ème génération.
Avec le nouvel OS il est possible d'afficher son espace de travail sur l'Apple TV à l'aide de l'air play et la recopie vidéo.

Ma question est :
Est il possible l'utilisé l'apple TV comme deuxième moniteur ? (avec deux espace de travail différents)
De la même façon que lorsque l'on branche un cable VGA

Cordialement

Et ça vient faire quoi ici, ça ? L'Apple TV dispose de son propre forum, ici on parle des périphériques pour Mac ! On déménage.


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2012)

Non, ce n'est pas possible.


----------

